# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Apr 7 - Apr 13 2013 - Cowbully

## Jen

Congratulations to this weeks Member of the Week!

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## Heather

Congrats Cowbully!

----------


## Jen

I am going to send them a message to make sure they remember it's their week

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## Jen

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

Hopefully Mark logs on today and gets my messages!

Mark, feel free to post when you see this thread!

----------


## Jen

Mark has been in contact with me and due to personal reasons he will need to post his entries at a later date.  Please join me in sending positive thoughts to Mark!

----------


## Heather

I hope all is well. We look forward to hearing more in the future  :Smile: .

----------

